# Dogs Eat books off shelves



## Will Volny (Feb 8, 2008)

Is there any training that you may have done that will keep your dogs from reaching up on the shelves and grabbing 'their favourite book' and then devouring it? (at least we now know that they are some really smart dogs!) I think in the short run we will have to keep our shelves free of books (we have a lot of them and they are the 'keeper' variety, cookbooks, history books etc), and try to block that part of the house, but it's almost impossible to do that, which is why I wonder if there may be some longer term training that any of you may have come across. Any information and advice will be well heeded! Will


----------



## MegaMuttMom (Sep 15, 2007)

The only way I can keep my dog out of trouble is to make sure he gets a long run in every morning so he sleeps most of the day. Then, when he wakes up in the afternoon I play with him and take him for another walk. He's is mellow when he's exercised. He steals things for attention when he's not. Training tires him out by using his mind. If your dog is eating books he has pent up energy that needs to be used doing something positive. Plus, some really good chews will help too. Crates and gates work when you can't supervise.


----------



## Will Volny (Feb 8, 2008)

Thank you very much. I can see your point exactly. Our poor guys have been pent up for weeks essentially because of the snow and bad weather. We just haven't been able to get them into their usual routine. Thank you for your advice and quick response! Will


----------



## Love's_Sophie (Sep 23, 2007)

In a pinch A bit of Cayenne pepper sprinkled on the shelves may deter them for now; at least until you can get them back on their regular exercise routine...mine run away from cayenne...they can't stand it! 

Along with that, if you have a long hallway, or a 'bigger room' like a basement room exercise them down there, by throwing a ball and practicing commands until you have them thoroughly pooped out; and do this atleast twice a day.


----------



## poodleholic (Mar 15, 2007)

I puppy proof rooms at first, while teaching "leave it," "drop it," along with the usual sit, down, etc. The main thing is to not allow dogs freedom of the house until they've earned it. If they don't have access to your books, they're not going to be knocking them down and chewing them up, now are they?! 

In a word, supervision, supervision, supervision, and when you can't, then contain. 

Simple, really.


----------



## Melou1889 (Feb 26, 2008)

To be honest, my dog is perfect till i leave for that 10 minutes.. sometimes not even. I can run him all day but as soon as i leave him alone he cries, opens my cabinets that i cant even reach and eats all the food. Hes definitely a smart dog, he ripped himself out of his crate which is why i dont really want to try a crate again but it was suggested to me. He ripped his face up so bad i thought it might scar.He has also opened his cage and several other dogs cages at the humane society befor i got him. Should have taken that as a hint i guess..
I have a cat that thinks shes a dog, she helps him do this. I really do think hes just too smart.


----------



## the-tenth (Jun 29, 2007)

I would think that the excercise would do wonders for that. I would also suggest that you search theses forums for "counter surfing". A lot of these methods would probably do you well, in order to train your dog not to jump up on the shelves at all.


----------

